# yellow bellys?......



## sucellos (Aug 26, 2003)

my fish are total wussies, they run and hide when i throw liver or shrimp in the tank, then they are all skittish about eating it.. is their anything i can do to make them more furious?... please help becuase this sucks.. heh....

TIA


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Yellow Belly's are you talking about Ternz?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I think he is refering to them being pussies rather than ternz.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

LaZy said:


> Yellow Belly's are you talking about Ternz?


 I think that TIA is call his/her Ps chicken sh*t.

How big and how many P's do you have? How long have they been in the tank? And are you literally slamming the food into the tank? Are the chunks of food the right size?

If your P's are 3 inchers and you are slamming into the tank a 5 in piece of meat, they'll probably run.


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

sorry you gotta bad batch just starve em!!! or lace it with chronic!! :beer:


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

MAYBE THEY ARE PACUS





















..........


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Turn up the heat, itusually makes Ps more active. Plus Ps are masters of ambush, you should have lots of decors for them to become less skittish.


----------



## sucellos (Aug 26, 2003)

they are about 5 inches by now, and they eat goldfish w/o a prob, all except the last two wich they seem to not be able to catch, i have a live plant and a medium piece of pumice in a 50 gallon hexagon tank, the first time i gave them chicken liver they were on it like mad, now every time i drop in food they run from it.. did the chicken not make them feel good and now they are scared of food or something?.. i dont get it.. when i drop in salad shrimp they will eat it off the floor but they dont go after it when its falling or anything.. could it be the water?.. the live plant?... any other ideas?..

and no, they arent pacus









TIA (thanks in advance)

Sucellos


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Turn up the heat, itusually makes Ps more active. Plus Ps are masters of ambush, you should have lots of decors for them to become less skittish.































add lots of decor and lots of plants for cover


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Turn up the heat, itusually makes Ps more active. Plus Ps are masters of ambush, you should have lots of decors for them to become less skittish.
> ...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

its a hexagon tank, doesn't that play a role in them not having the enough space, i.e. lenght. Adding more decore will only make it more crowded IMO


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

try diming the lights...that helped with mine big time.
bk


----------



## sucellos (Aug 26, 2003)

yea, this tank sucks,







its not the greatest, i got it for free while i was doing a cable disconnect...







i would like to get a 150g 2nd hand or something, then add a few more rb's, hopefully get some that will reproduce... btw, thanks for the tips


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

kouma said:


> its a hexagon tank, doesn't that play a role in them not having the enough space, i.e. lenght. Adding more decore will only make it more crowded IMO


 I second that









Try looking for a tank with a more conventional footprint. I think a 75 gallon will work miracles, and it shouldn't be too hard to find such a tank, second-hand, for a good price (browse through classifieds, auction sites, advertizement sites, etc...)

Good luck


----------

